# Wow! What a shock!



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is the picture I posted of Heaven last night. Here is the what I found this morning! It's a doeling!!

We would love some help with names. 

Kim


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

She's adorable!!! What about Angel?


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Oops! We were wrong! We had to tie the cord because it was a bit long. Then we saw it's a buckling!!

So boy names please ...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow congrats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He sure is cute! 
Michael, Gabriel, Angelo, Harper. What's his daddy's name?


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

This is the funniest thing! Mama has been shy of us ever since they tagged her ear for the fair. Now, Kay is holding her baby & mama is all up in her face making sure the baby is okay. I guess I need reassess her "half wild" declaration. 

Kim


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable...moms cute too


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Its crazy how they can trick everyone That before pic to me doesn't look like you were going to have babies this morning:laugh:. Score one for the goats. Congrats on your little buckling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

What beautiful markings! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations on the new buckling! His name.....hmmmm Michael? Gabriel? Surprise?


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

We have a name! Kay has named him Mr. Handsome. We took names on Facebook too, and let me tell you -- people don't have a lot of good suggestions. Then there was my nephew suggesting things like "Ribs" or "Scrumptious". This afternoon Kay settled on Mr. Handsome. One of the ways she tends to name them, starting talking & what comes naturally tends to be their name. That's how her very first baby (last year) got the name Moe.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

He's precious!!! 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's cute! Congrats! I like the name Mr. Handsome! Sometimes name suggestions just don't fit the animal and since people can't see the animal in person, makes it harder. 
This year, I had to pretty much name 6 of 9 kids! My kids dropped the ball on names lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww congrads..


----------

